# This might be controversial



## lampern (Sep 22, 2021)

But a 5 year old boy got drawn for a bull elk tag in the upcoming Kentucky elk hunt this year.

Hope he doesn't get hurt and gets one or his parent gets one.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 22, 2021)

Reminds me of the time I was on one of the 1st Charlie Elliott parent child hunts with one of my boys. Along comes a guy carrying a whining toddler in ONE arm and a rifle in the other.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 22, 2021)

Until a kid can safely carry, hold, and operate a gun for himself, he's got no business being an excuse for Dad to kill a deer....


----------



## lampern (Sep 22, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Until a kid can safely carry, hold, and operate a gun for himself, he's got no business being an excuse for Dad to kill a deer....



The minimum caliber to take an elk in KY is .27 for rifle or pistol and 50 caliber for muzzleloading rifle


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 22, 2021)

Do the hunting regulations covering these hunts address the amount of "assistance" the adult may give to the child?  If not then it is legal but it appears to be controversial for sure.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 22, 2021)

lampern said:


> The minimum caliber to take an elk in KY is .27 for rifle or pistol and 50 caliber for muzzleloading rifle



Somebody will be along shortly to say their five year old shoots a .270 just fine...


----------



## lampern (Sep 22, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Somebody will be along shortly to say their five year old shoots a .270 just fine...



They have options now


----------



## Treelee8181 (Sep 22, 2021)

My three year old got drawn for an adult child dove shoot. She toted BB gun and I killed a limit. Go ahead and hate me, we had fun.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 22, 2021)

.27 Blackout???


----------



## Railroader (Sep 22, 2021)

Treelee8181 said:


> My three year old got drawn for an adult child dove shoot. She toted BB gun and I killed a limit. Go ahead and hate me, we had fun.



The difference is, you freely admit to killing the birds, and ain't trying to claim she did...

No hate from me in this case, I am sure it was fun!


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I personally think all parent/child deer hunts should be child only shooting. Way to many parents using a kid to kill a deer


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 22, 2021)

Big G nanny states, e.g. Wisconsin, set a minimum of 12 years old to hunt under supervision. 15 or 16 to hunt alone.


----------



## lampern (Sep 22, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Big G nanny states, e.g. Wisconsin, set a minimum of 12 years old to hunt under supervision. 15 or 16 to hunt alone.



But is hunting an elk at 5 years old with a minimum caliber restriction the same as hunting deer or doves?

4 and 5 year olds kill piles of deer (where legal) every year.

You rarely, if ever, hear of 4 and 5 year olds piling up elk


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 22, 2021)

lampern said:


> But is hunting an elk at 5 years old with a minimum caliber restriction the same as hunting deer or doves?
> 
> 4 and 5 year olds kill piles of deer (where legal) every year.
> 
> You rarely, if ever, hear of 4 and 5 year olds piling up elk



States that have elk to hunt and allow 4 - 5 year old hunters are scarce.

New Mexico is the only western state that has no minimum age to hunt big game.

So, if a 5 year killed an elk in Colorado and a parent bragged about it social media or wherever, they could be cited for illegal hunting.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 22, 2021)

lampern said:


> But is hunting an elk at 5 years old with a minimum caliber restriction the same as hunting deer or doves?
> 
> 4 and 5 year olds kill piles of deer (where legal) every year.
> 
> You rarely, if ever, hear of 4 and 5 year olds piling up elk



A VERY VERY few 4-5 year olds are doing by themselves, unassisted, using their own judgement and motor skills...


----------



## lampern (Sep 22, 2021)

> New Mexico is the only state that has no minimum age to hunt big game.



So apparently is Kentucky.


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 22, 2021)

lampern said:


> So apparently is Kentucky.



I meant to stipulate western state, sorry 'bout that.

Most Kid Friendly Hunting States: Youth Hunting Age Limits By State (outdoorempire.com)


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 22, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Somebody will be along shortly to say their five year old shoots a .270 just fine...



Lol not to be that guy but when my son was 6 he was shooting an ar10 308 just fine, stock was collapsed of coarse and we had it braced up pretty well, not sure it would work to well freehanded lol


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 28, 2021)

I went hunting with my cousin in an early youth season just to get out in the woods sooner. 

Other than that I hate special youth seasons. So yeah. Kind of selfish on my part. 

It’s a sickness.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

I've never really seen the point in youth hunts, you can already take a kid to any hunt or any season.  The generation before this all got into hunting without special youth opportunities all over the place.  If that were still the case none of this would be controversial, just a parent and child going hunting and it doesn't matter who pulls the trigger.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2021)

lampern said:


> 4 and 5 year olds kill piles of deer (where legal) every year.
> 
> elk



Should put an asterisk beside kill


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I've never really seen the point in youth hunts, you can already take a kid to any hunt or any season.  The generation before this all got into hunting without special youth opportunities all over the place.  If that were still the case none of this would be controversial, just a parent and child going hunting and it doesn't matter who pulls the trigger.



But but but “hunter opportunity”

If we don’t have a special season we can’t say they had a chance to kill something ?


----------



## Treelee8181 (Sep 28, 2021)

I took my kids alligator hunting last year and gator was tagged under their name but obviously they didn’t do it alone without my help. 

I think the point of some of the adult child big game hunts are to give kids first crack at deer or whatever. The game are less spooked, more of them, etc. I killed my first deer on a GA adult child hunt at Blanton Creek WMA 26 years ago and I’ve taken my kids on lots of adult child hunts over the years. We’ve had many great memorable hunts. 

I’m glad the state has these special hunts on a few WMAs and I’m also glad state allows kids to hunt hunt with rifles muzzleloader season and a chance at gobblers one weekend before the adults. if you are an adult hunter who is jealous that kids get a chance at your deer or Turkey before you do, I’m sorry.


----------



## dtala (Sep 28, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I've never really seen the point in youth hunts, you can already take a kid to any hunt or any season.  The generation before this all got into hunting without special youth opportunities all over the place.  If that were still the case none of this would be controversial, just a parent and child going hunting and it doesn't matter who pulls the trigger.



exactly how I feel about special hunts. Just carry the child hunting with you.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Sep 28, 2021)

There are parents out there too selfish to take their kids during the regular season but I don’t know that youth day here or there will fix the damage that comes from that.


----------



## lancek742 (Sep 29, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> There are parents out there too selfish to take their kids during the regular season but I don’t know that youth day here or there will fix the damage that comes from that.


See this way too often. My son is grown now and I still love hunting with him. He is the 1 in fact that took me duck hunting for the first time and absolutely love it. I am still a huge fan of getting kids in the woods and on the water. I will gladly take any child any season when ever they want to go.


----------



## treadwell (Sep 29, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I've never really seen the point in youth hunts, you can already take a kid to any hunt or any season.  The generation before this all got into hunting without special youth opportunities all over the place.  If that were still the case none of this would be controversial, just a parent and child going hunting and it doesn't matter who pulls the trigger.


I agree 100%. Nothing says a parent can't take their kid opening day of the REGULAR season.


----------



## lampern (Sep 29, 2021)

treadwell said:


> I agree 100%. Nothing says a parent can't take their kid opening day of the REGULAR season.



The way it should be.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 29, 2021)

Treelee8181 said:


> I took my kids alligator hunting last year and gator was tagged under their name but obviously they didn’t do it alone without my help.
> 
> I think the point of some of the adult child big game hunts are to give kids first crack at deer or whatever. The game are less spooked, more of them, etc. I killed my first deer on a GA adult child hunt at Blanton Creek WMA 26 years ago and I’ve taken my kids on lots of adult child hunts over the years. We’ve had many great memorable hunts.
> 
> I’m glad the state has these special hunts on a few WMAs and I’m also glad state allows kids to hunt hunt with rifles muzzleloader season and a chance at gobblers one weekend before the adults. if you are an adult hunter who is jealous that kids get a chance at your deer or Turkey before you do, I’m sorry.



This doesn't just apply to KIDS hunting gators. Very few if any gators are tagged by an adult that did it alone without any help. Gator hunting is more of a team hunt. It's a chance for you and your friends to all enjoy the experience of hunting alligators. Gator hunting more so than other types of hunting is something you do as a group effort. My 12 year old grandson got his first gator this year and my 12 year old granddaughter was there helping too. It was awesome!

I realize we can take kids on any adult hunt. There is just something special about setting aside time that is dedicated to taking a child hunting. My grandchildren have been on Youth Quota Osceola Turkey hunts in Florida as well as Youth Quota Eastern Turkey hunts in Georgia (where my granddaughter killed her first turkey when she was 9), Youth Quota Deer and Dove hunts... so many wonderful memories for all of us.


----------



## Waddams (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope that 5 year old and his dad have a grand old time together, even if it is really dad getting to hunt and using his son as an excuse for the youth tag. Honestly, I don't have a problem with it all. I think the quality time as well as baking in a love of outdoors and hunting in the 5 year old by creating a great memory from his childhood is just what we need more of in this country right now.

God bless 'em and good luck to 'em.


----------



## Treelee8181 (Sep 29, 2021)

treadwell said:


> I agree 100%. Nothing says a parent can't take their kid opening day of the REGULAR season.


whats the harm in giving children one weekend earlier to hunt un-pressured deer, Turkey, whatever???  
It’s just that adults want to be able to kill those animals instead of those kids. That’s pretty sad. 
My kids hunt all season long but it isn’t too much to give them a couple days ahead of us grown hunters to get a shot at something. I imagine the adults who are opposed to youth season simply don’t participate in youth seasons so have no use for them. Am I correct?


----------



## lampern (Sep 29, 2021)

> whats the harm in giving children one weekend earlier to hunt un-pressured deer, Turkey, whatever???



Because it is not and never has been necessary.

But I guess I see a difference in a 5 year old hunting an elk vs a deer, even if there is no difference in reality.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 29, 2021)

My opinion on children hunting alone or under certain ages, regardless of maturity, is not popular. That same opinion applies to child only hunts.


----------



## Pipebiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Whenever I have taken my kids/grandkids hunting, I don’t even carry a gun with me. They are the ones doing the hunting, I’m being the parent. We’ve had some nice bucks walk by that I could have killed that they weren’t able to hit a shot off …. But that’s all part of the learning process for them. For me, adult/child hunts, only the child should be shooting . But each to their own


----------



## sportsman94 (Sep 29, 2021)

lampern said:


> Because it is not and never has been necessary.
> 
> But I guess I see a difference in a 5 year old hunting an elk vs a deer, even if there is no difference in reality.



It’s not necessary until a grown man encroaches on a child on a dove field cause he/she is in the good spot. Or a grown man sprints to an area in the woods to beat a child to a public land spot so they don’t hunt “his” deer. Or they “heard that turkey first.” I don’t think it would be necessary if courtesy was common. I like the idea of youth getting a crack at something before greedy adults do. Of course, greedy adults will weasel their way into anything. I think youth hunts are a good thing, even if there are abuses of the system.


----------



## tr21 (Sep 29, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Until a kid can safely carry, hold, and operate a gun for himself, he's got no business being an excuse for Dad to kill a deer....


yea but like in Alabama most 5 year olds have beards and can drive a car. when you ask them how old they are they go 1,2,3,4,5 .........I must be 5. yea but your 6ft tall, maybe I'm 6 then !!!!


----------



## lampern (Sep 29, 2021)

> like the idea of youth getting a crack at something before greedy adults do



Unless those 'greedy adults' are using kids during youth hunts


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 29, 2021)

I started hunting in the 90s when special youth seasons started becoming a thing. I didn’t like them then or now. 

I’m not a trophy hunter so sorry not jealous. It just reeks of more coddling of youth.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2021)

I was pretty good at 6yo. 1st grade. How I long for them days to run around hunting with my dad. 
So who am I to take this opportunity away from this child and parent. 
Maybe they won’t orphan a baby elk in the process. Or hunt a property line.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2021)

lampern said:


> Unless those 'greedy adults' are using kids during youth hunts


Go sit with them then. Your not the one if this occurs! The parent is and they will have to live with it. 
I say worry about something that’s for real.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 29, 2021)

I grew up on a farm and was carrying a BB gun at 3, a .22 at 5.  But I didn't start deer hunting until I could sit in a stand by myself and operate my .270, a hand me down from my grandfather, on my own, and safely.

I went pheasant and quail hunting a few times with my Dad and a lot with my friends, but didn't go to the big opening days until I was tall enough to stand in the fields unsupervised and carry my .410 or 20-gauge safely without my Dad watching me like a hawk.

Honestly I preferred that.  By the time I could do it, I was on my way to manhood and wasn't a child.  It was a rite of passage.

Now, I know lots of parents who start earlier but for me, I think you need a certain level of maturity and size to do it and appreciate it.  My son killed his first at 11, then again at 12, and we'll whack one in a couple of weeks at 13.  And he does it all on his own.

He went with me for years before that, but he sat in the stand and blind and hung out with me...


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2021)

Youth hunts are awesome !!! Take a look at these smiles !


----------



## Treelee8181 (Sep 30, 2021)

Antharper, you realize you are just coddling that youth by taking her on hunts where adults can’t hunt also.  She’ll surely grow up spoiled now and unable to make it in this life.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 30, 2021)

antharper said:


> Youth hunts are awesome !!! Take a look at these smiles ! View attachment 1107231View attachment 1107232View attachment 1107233


Great memories right there...


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 1, 2021)

As a father of a two year old baby girl if she shows interest in hunting at 5 yo I will do all I can to put her on any animal I am able to. i will also assist her in harvesting that animal be it I hold the gun with her and help her focus or whatever. I am her dad thats what I supposed to do, teach her life. i would however never shoot an animal for her in her name without her holding the weapon during the shot as well. Again if we are both holding the rifle together that is a magical bond.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2021)

antharper said:


> Youth hunts are awesome !!! Take a look at these smiles ! View attachment 1107231View attachment 1107232View attachment 1107233


How old are they in those pics?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Somebody will be along shortly to say their five year old shoots a .270 just fine...



My wife says I ack like a 5 year old. Does that count????


----------



## antharper (Oct 1, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> How old are they in those pics?


She was 12 with the deer and 13 -14 with turkeys I think.


----------



## antharper (Oct 1, 2021)

And I’ve always included her in everything , not just the killing . She’s a expert seed and fertilizer spreader and enjoys playing in the woods also .


----------



## sportsman94 (Oct 1, 2021)

antharper said:


> And I’ve always included her in everything , not just the killing . She’s a expert seed and fertilizer spreader and enjoys playing in the woods also .View attachment 1107414View attachment 1107415View attachment 1107416




You looking to adopt a 27 year old? He’ll come with an instant grand baby and a couple extra spots to hunt! Great pics Ant!


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 1, 2021)

Treelee8181 said:


> My three year old got drawn for an adult child dove shoot. She toted BB gun and I killed a limit. Go ahead and hate me, we had fun.



Much different scenario than the OP. You did nothing wrong and glad y’all had fun.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 1, 2021)

Treelee8181 said:


> I took my kids alligator hunting last year and gator was tagged under their name but obviously they didn’t do it alone without my help.
> 
> I think the point of some of the adult child big game hunts are to give kids first crack at deer or whatever. The game are less spooked, more of them, etc. I killed my first deer on a GA adult child hunt at Blanton Creek WMA 26 years ago and I’ve taken my kids on lots of adult child hunts over the years. We’ve had many great memorable hunts.
> 
> I’m glad the state has these special hunts on a few WMAs and I’m also glad state allows kids to hunt hunt with rifles muzzleloader season and a chance at gobblers one weekend before the adults. if you are an adult hunter who is jealous that kids get a chance at your deer or Turkey before you do, I’m sorry.



This I don’t agree with so much.   But to each their own.  Again, you did nothing wrong.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m opposed to the five year old elk idea. I personally don’t see a Kentucky elk hunt being doable for any five year old without the kid just serving as a portable tag dispenser.  A deer hunt from a blind, yes. A western pronghorn hunt that’s mostly driving, maybe. A mountainous forested elk hunt in the east, uh, no. 

I personally hope the “guide” is charged and prosecuted if they can prove that he was the hunter and shooter.  Those elk tags are too coveted to be used up by jacklegs.  What do you want to bet the kid has a tough row to hoe in life with a parent like that in his life?


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 1, 2021)

Pipebiker said:


> Whenever I have taken my kids/grandkids hunting, I don’t even carry a gun with me. They are the ones doing the hunting, I’m being the parent. We’ve had some nice bucks walk by that I could have killed that they weren’t able to hit a shot off …. But that’s all part of the learning process for them. For me, adult/child hunts, only the child should be shooting . But each to their own



Amen!  Totally agree.  We saw and didn’t kill a huge ten point, a mature eight point and another decent eight point last year that I could have easily drilled.  It wasn’t my hunt, and I would have been a real loser to shoot them instead of letting it unfold for my son and daughter.  As it was, we didn’t score, but I have zero regrets about it.


----------



## Barron79 (Oct 3, 2021)

I understand that a Georgia whitetail isn’t a coveted Kentucky Elk but there is always another way to look at things too. I have 5 kids and all my kids have a love for the outdoors. That being said they all have different desires of what that love consist of. I have taken them multiple times to the local wma youth hunts. We camp out and hunt and just enjoy the experience and all the others there doing it. One of my sons is 11 now and enjoys everything about it except actually pulling the trigger. He will put the time in from scouting to getting up at 4 am for the rough hikes in. He loves the packing out and helps with all the butchering. He has the biggest smiles when we eat that meat and so much pride in it you wouldn’t know he didn’t actually “kill” the deer himself. Tells the stories over and over of what the hunt consisted of. With the law changes on the youth hunts now we skip the youth hunts and just head to national forest when season opens. It’s not really a big deal but we do miss camping with all the other youth hunters and enjoying their takes in the days hunt. I just enjoy every second they allow me to have with them.


----------



## Resica (Oct 18, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I've never really seen the point in youth hunts, you can already take a kid to any hunt or any season.  The generation before this all got into hunting without special youth opportunities all over the place.  If that were still the case none of this would be controversial, just a parent and child going hunting and it doesn't matter who pulls the trigger.


The youth hunts are to recruit new young hunters and give them time to hunt without the general population hunting at the same time. Used to be here you had to be 12 to hunt, not anymore. I don't believe there is an age limit and kids below 12 don't need a license. Trying to get them outdoors and off of video games I guess. Get them out there with less pressure and maybe they'll get hooked. The state(Pa. in this case) wants more hunters, bottom line.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 18, 2021)

Resica said:


> The youth hunts are to recruit new young hunters and give them time to hunt without the general population hunting at the same time. Used to be here you had to be 12 to hunt, not anymore. I don't believe there is an age limit and kids below 12 don't need a license. Trying to get them outdoors and off of video games I guess. Get them out there with less pressure and maybe they'll get hooked. The state(Pa. in this case) wants more hunters, bottom line.



I understand the point is to recruit hunters but they don't actually accomplish that. Kids with parents that take them hunting already have the greatest chance of becoming hunters whether there's a special youth hunting opportunity or not.  You could eliminate all the youth hunts and hunter recruitment wouldn't change.


----------



## Resica (Oct 18, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I understand the point is to recruit hunters but they don't actually accomplish that. Kids with parents that take them hunting already have the greatest chance of becoming hunters whether there's a special youth hunting opportunity or not.  You could eliminate all the youth hunts and hunter recruitment wouldn't change.


I agree but a youth pheasant hunt or turkey hunt should eliminate competition and give them a better chance at success. When the youth have so many other options these days ( I'm thinking of video games) being able to shoot a pheasant without an enormous crowd is probably  a good thing. I'd like to see numbers on how effective it's been in hunter recruitment.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 18, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Reminds me of the time I was on one of the 1st Charlie Elliott parent child hunts with one of my boys. Along comes a guy carrying a whining toddler in ONE arm and a rifle in the other.


Seen that happen at Walton Dove Field this season.
Prolly about 8 babies- not even toddler's.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 18, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I understand the point is to recruit hunters but they don't actually accomplish that. Kids with parents that take them hunting already have the greatest chance of becoming hunters whether there's a special youth hunting opportunity or not.  You could eliminate all the youth hunts and hunter recruitment wouldn't change.




Killmaster is right. The way I did my daughter was I took her when she wanted to go not when I wanted her to go.


----------



## lampern (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks like the young child killed a spike bull with an "ar style" rifle according to other websites.

Wonder if he held the gun? 

lost mountain outfitters was the guide?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 19, 2021)

lampern said:


> Looks like the young child killed a spike bull with an "ar style" rifle according to other websites.
> 
> Wonder if he held the gun?
> 
> lost mountain outfitters was the guide?


Good for them. Congrats to the child.


----------



## Resica (Oct 19, 2021)

There are kids with parents that don't hunt but the kid wants to. Single moms that aren't hunters, etc.. There are guys up here that volunteer( Pheasants Forever comes to mind) their time and dogs to take the young ones out, who other wise would not have an opportunity like  that.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 19, 2021)

Resica said:


> There are kids with parents that don't hunt but the kid wants to. Single moms that aren't hunters, etc.. There are guys up here that volunteer( Pheasants Forever comes to mind) their time and dogs to take the young ones out, who other wise would not have an opportunity like  that.



I'm certainly not saying this is a bad thing and I know it means a lot to those kids they take, but this also doesn't recruit new hunters.  Most successful hunter recruitment efforts now are focused on adults that have never hunted and had no friend or relative to take them.  It makes perfect sense when you think about it.  If you mentor an adult they can immediately go out and continue hunting on their own.  Mentoring a 12 year old whose parents won't or can't take them is much less likely to result in a life-long hunter.  You have to focus effort on either non-hunting adults or families where the adults want to learn along with the children.  If you have a big gap of time from when someone learns to hunt and when they can go on their own you aren't going to recruit many hunters.

NDA's Field to Fork is good example of this:

https://www.deerassociation.com/recruit/field-to-fork/


----------



## Wifeshusband (Oct 24, 2021)

Things have certainly changed over the years, and I'm wondering, Charlie, how the State determined that anyone born past 1961 is required to attend a hunter's safety course. I'm not saying that's a bad thing. In today's climate it's a good thing.  I guess there was a time period in the late 20th century when parents, men mostly, quit hunting and passing on lore, marksmanship, and safety.  Even though my father had a series of strokes when I was in high school and could no longer hunt or fish, he had instilled in me at a very young age how to hunt and do it safely. I thank God for that and am eternally grateful. But there are men born before 1961 that I would not feel comfortable hunting with. Alec Baldwin would be one.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 28, 2021)

Wifeshusband said:


> Things have certainly changed over the years, and I'm wondering, Charlie, how the State determined that anyone born past 1961 is required to attend a hunter's safety course. I'm not saying that's a bad thing. In today's climate it's a good thing.  I guess there was a time period in the late 20th century when parents, men mostly, quit hunting and passing on lore, marksmanship, and safety.  Even though my father had a series of strokes when I was in high school and could no longer hunt or fish, he had instilled in me at a very young age how to hunt and do it safely. I thank God for that and am eternally grateful. But there are men born before 1961 that I would not feel comfortable hunting with. Alec Baldwin would be one.



I assume that when they passed the law requiring it they had to grandfather in people that were already hunting adults to reach a compromise with their constituents.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I assume that when they passed the law requiring it they had to grandfather in people that were already hunting adults to reach a compromise with their constituents.


You are correct. 
Same with the PWC/boat regulations passed about age restrictions. 
https://gapines.org/eg/opac/results..._view=0&badges=3,3,3&query=Davidson William H


----------



## splatek (Nov 21, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> There are parents out there too selfish to take their kids during the regular season but I don’t know that youth day here or there will fix the damage that comes from that.



Yikes that’s terrible. I would take my eleven year old every chance I got, but he’d rather wet a line a catch fish. And I’m fine with that. I forgo a lot of days hunting because he’s an angler (I don’t mind fishing one bit).  When he comes around to wanting to hunt I’ll bring a weapon just to help finish something off if necessary. I would think watching him take an animal would be ten times the reward taking it myself would be. He really “wants” to hunt bear and deer but is self-aware enough to know that he’s not patient or still enough. So when he shows interest it’s the .22 and squirrels. 



C.Killmaster said:


> I'm certainly not saying this is a bad thing and I know it means a lot to those kids they take, but this also doesn't recruit new hunters.  Most successful hunter recruitment efforts now are focused on adults that have never hunted and had no friend or relative to take them.  It makes perfect sense when you think about it.  If you mentor an adult they can immediately go out and continue hunting on their own.  Mentoring a 12 year old whose parents won't or can't take them is much less likely to result in a life-long hunter.  You have to focus effort on either non-hunting adults or families where the adults want to learn along with the children.  If you have a big gap of time from when someone learns to hunt and when they can go on their own you aren't going to recruit many hunters.
> 
> NDA's Field to Fork is good example of this:
> 
> https://www.deerassociation.com/recruit/field-to-fork/



This right here. when I started I tried to find a field to fork but they were merging organizations and what not. Either way, found out a Flyfishing buddy of mine was an avid deer Hunter. He mentored me up. Then I found a few guys on here to take me out and show me the ropes a little. 

I think the added benefit of adult onset hunter recruitment is the ability to communicate that not all hunts, in fact very few, end up successful (meaning dead animals). Unfortunately, today youth are geared up for instant success and I would bet a lot of young kids that go field and don’t kill something or see nothing, or were set Up To kill a monster buck  lose interest to video games or something else very quickly. On the other hand, small game youth hunts would be awesome, I bet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2021)

Wifeshusband said:


> Things have certainly changed over the years, and I'm wondering, Charlie, how the State determined that anyone born past 1961 is required to attend a hunter's safety course. I'm not saying that's a bad thing. In today's climate it's a good thing.  I guess there was a time period in the late 20th century when parents, men mostly, quit hunting and passing on lore, marksmanship, and safety.  Even though my father had a series of strokes when I was in high school and could no longer hunt or fish, he had instilled in me at a very young age how to hunt and do it safely. I thank God for that and am eternally grateful. But there are men born before 1961 that I would not feel comfortable hunting with. Alec Baldwin would be one.


It was purely political. When the law was passed people born in 1961 were still kids so people could see how it would help them. It didn’t require ADULTS at the time to take it.
very similar to the reason there is a year cutoff for people taking the boating course—-political cowardice of the voters.
I believe the orange law was passed in 1977. So at the time it would have applied to people 16 and under.


----------



## Mollymcgucre (Nov 28, 2021)

Could it be simply instilling the experience of the outdoors? kinda like introducing them too your favorite foods at an early age. Granted there are some that would use the child for selfish gain.


----------

